# Rom Building Issue



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I was trying to build just a basic rooted debloated deodexed rom for my personal use in the kitchen using the android police 2.11.605.5.zip (md5 is right) everything seems to build fine.

So I wipe everything and format system before I install the new zip. I install it in recovery and seems to go OK but when I then boot up it just gets to the HTC splash screen pauses for awhile then goes black then repeats? I have tried multiple times with same results so its either Linux or kitchen issue I think.

Any ideas on maybe what I am doing wrong? I am using Ubuntu 11.10. Not sure if it is kitchen issue, ver 0.179? Other roms seem to load fine, using team win recovery so don't think its issue on the phone itself.


----------

